# Major Gps Problem!



## jryanpe (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok a little background first.

I've tried 3 different sense roms, stock 2.11.605.5, gingeritis, and Bamf forever 1.10 and I can not get a gps lock for anything. 
I recently deleted everything, and I mean everything off my SD card. 
I've also tried flashing different kernals and different radios.

Still GPS is not locking for me. I get A-gps and get my general location but can not get a lock.

What am I missing? Can anyone help me get a lock? I need it for navigation and it's killing me it won't work.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Get gps status from market. Menu tools manage A-gps state then reset and download. Let itgoto 6/6.

See if that helps

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jryanpe (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried gps status, it hangs, I don't get any of the steps..... I'm actually thinking of unrooting and going back to stock just to see if gps would then work.

Does anyone know if there is a way to look to see if it's hardware related? Like is my gps antenna broken?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Go to stock. If it still doesn't work, visit VZW.


----------

